# Tower of Babel & World-Wide Flood



## No Name #5 (Feb 20, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone could provide any resources or otherwise shed light on the hermeneutical understanding of taking the stories of the Tower of Babel & the world-wide flood in Genesis as literal, not allegorical. Thanks.


----------



## au5t1n (Feb 20, 2010)

I recommend Get Answers - Answers in Genesis. The topics are on the left. The section "Flood, Geology and Fossils" should keep you busy. It's not all science talk; there's plenty of hermeneutical discussion too.

Oh, and


----------



## Berean (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi No Name. I think you need a signature. *Signature Requirements*


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 20, 2010)

I think the only people that would take them as allegorical, possibly because they think that there is something unbelievable about them or because they doubt their Bibles or believe the Bible to be something other than God's Word are theological liberals. 

Genesis, and the particular stories you mention, are presented as history not allegory.

Do a google for "flood stories" or "flood stories of the world"

But at the end of the day we must have confidence in our Bible because it is the God's Word, not because there is anything external to back up what it says, although there sometimes is such external evidence.


----------



## JennyG (Feb 21, 2010)

You will find "real answers" if you follow up that link to Answers in Genesis (or you can try CMI, Creation Ministries International).
It would be unnecessary duplication really, if anyone went to the lengths of giving them in detail here.
AiG and CMI, as well as other sites, really do cover every aspect. Give them a go!


----------



## au5t1n (Feb 21, 2010)

JennyG is right, there is a lot on that site about defending the position to unbelievers who have scientific objections to the Flood, the Tower, etc. What specifically are you looking for? It would be easier to be helpful if we had more detail on what you're looking for.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 21, 2010)

Are you trying to convince the unbeliever that the Flood/Tower incidents actually happened or just that the Bible says they happened?


----------

